# Where can I buy a smoker?



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I am looking for a small smoker. The development I am going to be living in soon would frown heavily if I did a freezer conversion smoker for the back yard. I am looking for one with an electric element, but may be open to the charcoal version, if thats the way to go. Any advice/recomendations? Thanks to all.

PS I was in the LaMoure area today for work, and the smaller sloughs look terrible. Didn't see any ducks or geese all the way down hwy #1. Noticed more posted signs than last year, as well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a Brinkman Smoker and it is all I've ever needed.It is the size of a Weber grill.It has 2 racks and a water pan above the charcoal pan.I makes lots of venison sausage in it.I use a $10 hotplate.It is much easier to control the heat than with charcoal.

Read my sausage article in the archives.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"Big Chief" electric smoker. Cabelas carries them. "30#s of meat at a time.

I've had one 10 years and still works great.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Big Chief by Luhr Jensen


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Go with either electric or propane heat. Easier to adjust and require less monitoring.

Cabelas, some Walmarts, hardware stores, classifieds, you can find them anywhere...


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Look for an electric model that allows you to adjust the heat. I used to have a square aluminium one with a slide-up front door (chief maybe?).
It worked ok but when it was cold outside any wind would blow through the holes for the racks and it took forever to heat. No thermostat so it was a fixed setting. I made it work by covering it with a box and lifting a 
flap or two on the top to control heat. Since then I built one from a small drying oven that was discarded from a testing lab. Has insulation and a thermostat which makes life allot easier.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------

